# Unable to install .NET Framework 3.5 SP1



## joleca (Feb 15, 2008)

On the 30th Windows Update showed a "very important" update on both my laptop & desktop computers.. Both are running Vista Ultimate SP1.

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update (KB951847) x86


The desktop originally had XP Professional and was upgraded when Vista first came out & SP1 was installed via Windows Update when it was released.. The laptop had Home Premium, upgraded to SP1 via Windows Update and then upgraded to Ultimate via Windows Anytime Upgrade disc.


Installed just fine on the laptop, but would not install on the desktop.. got the following errors:

[01/30/09,16:02:03] Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0SP1 (CBS): [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0SP1 (CBS). MSI returned error code -2146762496
[01/30/09,16:02:27] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0SP1 (CBS) is not installed.

Went to the Microsoft download site and tried to install .NET Framework 2.0 SP1 manually.. errored out as "already part of the operating system"... Checked Microsoft again and apparently Vista comes with .NET Framework 3.0 installed and this includes all lower releases.. So, tried to re-install 3.0.. Error saying .NET Framework installation or changes have to be done from the Enable/Disable Windows Features accessed from the Control Panel under Programs and Features... Sounded ok.. Click on "Features" and get pop-up box with "wait".. instructions say to enable or disable by adding or removing check-marks from the boxes next to the Features.. When the "wait" disappears, nothing has loaded... the Features box is completely empty.. So unable to access .NET Framework 3.0..

Tried running SFC /SCANNOW and re-booting... still unable to access, tried disabling all non-Microsoft service and all start-up programs and re-booted.. no change... tried safe-mode and again failed..

Also tried to basically do an upgrade (repair) install since I had the anytime upgrade disc from the laptop... Failed 1st time as the desktop was set to boot first from disc instead of the HDD so it got knocked out of the upgrade mode when it re-booted.. Failed 2nd time saying unable to access a system component and recommended running the Upgrade Advisor.. did so and it found no problems.. Tried a 3rd time and in the middle of running the PC suddenly rebooted to "blue screen" then re-booted again and reverted itself back.. Tried one last time and it got all the way though to finalizing the upgrade, re-booted, said setting up Windows... then pop-up on screen "Upgrade Unsuccessful" rolling back to previous version of Windows (which was still Ultimate)..

So, I realize I've rambled a bit... thought if I could do a "repair" install, it would fix whatever the problem is, but can't manually install, can't repair install.... Hadn't had any problems previously and as the Desktop was an upgrade from XP (originally with Office 2000), hoping to not have to re-install Vista from scratch as my copy for the Desktop doesn't contain SP1 and do not have a full version of Office 2007.. Had gotten an Office Upgrade disc, but that would mean having to re-install Office 2000 to upgrade (and I don't believe 2000 is compatible with Vista).

So... please help!!!


----------



## babette.garcia (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the same problem and I am running Vista, I have not been able to find a solution. If anyone knows please help.


----------

